# WLAN-Verbindung zwischen DI 614+ und DWL 520+der Firma D-Link



## GINGER (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute , ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich habe einen Router ( D-Link-614+) an dem einen Rechner.
Einen PCI-Adapter ( D-Link-520 Funk)  an dem anderen Rechner.
Mein Problem ist, daß der Rechner mit dem PCI- Adapter ,
entweder sehr lange braucht um ins Netz zu gelangen. Wenn
ich Pech habe geht's garnicht, dann bekomme ich die Meldung
"Netzwerkkabel getrennt". Wenn er denn mal im Netz ist, brauchts 
Geduld mit dem Surfen, trotz DSL-Leitung. Das ganze sollte aber 
doch funktionieren,oder? Aber wie Ich bitte um Hilfe.


----------

